
Ugandan Prince and a Crypto startup are planning an African revolution - cdcro
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/01/how-a-ugandan-prince-and-an-crypto-startup-are-planning-an-african-revolution/
======
iamNumber4
Sounds like a subject from a spam email. James Veitch - would reply “I’m in.”

